# Internet-Telefonie (VoiP) Themen



## Kalle59 (17 Februar 2005)

Hallo

Hier gehts rund ums VoiP. Das Thema wird von verschiedenen Aspekten her beleuchtet und sollte auch für Nichtkenner der Materie durchaus interessant sein.

http://www.zdnet.de/mobile/tkomm/0,39023192,39127626,00.htm

Grüsse Kalle


----------



## stieglitz (17 Februar 2005)

oder auch hier:
http://www.voip-info.de/


----------

